# Removing copper grease help



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

I had no idea that putting copper grease on the wheel hub isnt a good idea. I want to remove it, what should i use? Is it ok to use it on the nut thread tho?


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

A real good clean with a strong cleaner/degreaser, steam is very good for removing copper slip ..


----------



## r37 (Mar 6, 2012)

pardon my ignorance but why is it a bad idea?


----------



## cossack (Mar 9, 2008)

r37 said:


> pardon my ignorance but why is it a bad idea?


have to agree with this, not really for bearings but generally ok elsewhere esp threads and nut

if you still want to take off use petrol


----------



## Hoochienoballs (Aug 14, 2012)

Very low melting point and you wouldn't want it getting on your brake disk/pads.


----------



## cossack (Mar 9, 2008)

Hoochienoballs said:


> Very low melting point and you wouldn't want it getting on your brake disk/pads.


i and ever mechanic i know uses it on the back of pads for anti squeal! wouldnt want to be getting any type of grease on disks or pads!


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

It's fine on hub faces and the back of the wheel. Don't use it on the wheel studs or nuts though.


----------



## Hoochienoballs (Aug 14, 2012)

I always thought it was a don't do thing, looks like I was told wrong all those years ago.

http://www.copper-grease.com/copper-grease-how-to-apply.html


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

It's fine on the hub faces, it's actually good practice to do so to prevent alloy wheels sticking to the hubs over time. I wouldn't personally use it on wheel bolts/nuts though but many many do.


----------



## onnyuk (Jul 11, 2012)

Thats just what I was about to ask, there's nothing wrong with putting copper grease on your hubs, obviously slapping it on thick is unnecessary as it will just get squeezed out and will fling all over your wheel, but a thin layer on the mating faces is a good rust preventer and will stop your hub from seizing onto the wheel.

There's a giant misconception about copper grease/copperslip, it's not a grease in the lubrication sense, it's technically an anti-seize compound and has totally different characteristics from a conventional lubricating grease.

On all of my cars I've always used copper grease on wheel hubs, nuts, bolts and suspension components etc, it's also especially effective when assembling aluminium components as they are more prone to stripping threads and the grease also inhibits the oxidisation of aluminium which can cause aluminium threads to bind up and strip during removal of bolts, but it's worth noting that when using copper grease in aluminium that it's important to observe recommended torque settings, as it's a lot easier to overtighten with
The copper grease and strip the threads, 

Sorry for goin on a bit, I'm just passing on tips I've gained through my experiences

Above all 
Andy


----------



## cossack (Mar 9, 2008)

ive read it can expand rubber seals, would never use on pistons, guides etc that are covered with rubber so cant really comment but honestly a small smear on nuts and bolts (esp with split pins) as long as correctly tightened to correct torque i have never found to do any harm! esp when it comes to removing said nut, bolt etc 

i used to ride a bmx, do jumps and climb trees when i was younger but ive read lately that its dangerous and i shouldnt have been doing it!!!!

youve prob worked out ill just keep on using my copper grease as i have been :thumb:


----------



## cossack (Mar 9, 2008)

onnyuk said:


> Thats just what I was about to ask, there's nothing wrong with putting copper grease on your hubs, obviously slapping it on thick is unnecessary as it will just get squeezed out and will fling all over your wheel, but a thin layer on the mating faces is a good rust preventer and will stop your hub from seizing onto the wheel.
> 
> There's a giant misconception about copper grease/copperslip, it's not a grease in the lubrication sense, it's technically an anti-seize compound and has totally different characteristics from a conventional lubricating grease.
> 
> ...


well said that man :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank god people are talking sense on here now...

There was a thread a few months ago with people crying that your wheel will fall off if you use copper grease... :lol:

:wall:

Bolts, hubs, pads... Always used it on them, always will....

:thumb:


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

Just don't use it on bolts and nuts, which needs to be tightned with tork settings as with copper grease the tork settings will change.
Only in cases were a manufacturer have put it in their manual to use a certain type of grease, you should use it.

Overhere we have a institution called the BOVAG, which controls car shops, garages etc over matters as waranty, mot, technical issues etc.

Already many years ago they've send out a recommendation, not to use coppa slip on threads, bolds and nuts of wheels.
There were quite a few accidents happened, where wheels were come off. After investigation; most of them were due to the use of copper grease.


----------



## cossack (Mar 9, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Thank god people are talking sense on here now...
> 
> There was a thread a few months ago with people crying that your wheel will fall off if you use copper grease... :lol:
> 
> ...


i know, makes me smile to myself sometimes the things i read!


----------



## cossack (Mar 9, 2008)

Frans D said:


> Just don't use it on bolts and nuts, which needs to be tightned with tork settings as with copper grease the tork settings will change.
> Only in cases were a manufacturer have put it in their manual to use a certain type of grease, you should use it.
> 
> Overhere we have a institution called the BOVAG, which controls car shops, garages etc over matters as waranty, mot, technical issues etc.
> ...


and as anyone that put copper grease on should know, you should always check your wheel nuts periodically!

honestly, how much % error can minimal copper grease cause on a torque setting(which is set by a wrench that are only guaranteed accurate as long as re calibrated ever year!)


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

Well, thats the situation overhere and no official dealers or garages will use copper grease on bolds, threads and nuts of a wheel.
Maybe only a small percentage of back alley garages still use it, but most of them won't. 
Just be sure that you have a clean thread and you will be fine without copper grease.
And it's always the case that you should only use a correct torque setting on a clean thread.
A lubricated, rusty, or filthy thread will influence the settings.
In case of a lubricated thread, you can put to much strength on thread, bolds and nuts with the chance of damaging them
In case of a rusty/filthy thread, you don't tighten them enough with the chance of it coming loose.

Regarding calibration; I've seen tests on several never calibrated torque wrenches and they were still pretty acurate.
However an official garage, will have all the tools that needs calibration, recalibrated once a year.


----------



## onnyuk (Jul 11, 2012)

And after a wheel has fallen off a car how can it be possible to determine that it was the use of copper grease that was the cause? There's any number of possible reasons why a wheel has came off, the wheel could have been incorrectly fitted in several different ways.

Above all if you take all necessary precautions and use a good bit of common sense you shouldn't have any issues with the use of copper grease

Andy


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

As per the Audi S8 service guidelines copper grease SHOULD be used in their bolts...

And in this day and age when people can sue for their coffee being hot, don't you people think there would be warnings against the use of copper grease in the manufacturers handbooks?!?

They have warnings for everything these days, but funnily enough not the dangers of wheels falling off if copper grease is used...

Never heard anything so f*****g stupid in my life! :wall::wall::wall:



:thumb:


----------



## cossack (Mar 9, 2008)

Frans D said:


> Well, thats the situation overhere and no official dealers or garages will use copper grease on bolds, threads and nuts of a wheel.
> Maybe only a small percentage of back alley garages still use it, but most of them won't.
> Just be sure that you have a clean thread and you will be fine without copper grease.
> And it's always the case that you should only use a correct torque setting on a clean thread.
> ...


fair play, everyone is entitled to their own views but all id say is im pleased for you that your getting an mclaren F1 mechanic working on you car every time its in for its work, ill stick with working on my own and knowing HOW its been done :thumb:


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

onnyuk said:


> And after a wheel has fallen off a car how can it be possible to determine that it was the use of copper grease that was the cause?


Well, that shouldn't be to hard.
Incase they have a lot of cases were a wheel bolt breaks and in most of those cases they find residue of copper grease, it's like a 1+1=2.

@ Cueball: like I said;



> Only in cases were a manufacturer have put it in their manual to use a certain type of grease, you should use it.


So if Audi does recommend it, they determined the torque settings on use with grease.

Just adding: I used to work in a garage (many years ago) and we also used grease on wheel threads. However the same garage doesn't use it anymore because of these recommendations.
And Cueball: Tnx for adding also a nice conversation point, with my next visit at this garage (hey mate, I know a car where you have to use copper slip).


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Putting copper grease on wheel nuts/bolts or any other thread that is used to hold something down, i.e. brake carrier will mean you will over torque them. This can then put the bolt under more strain risking the chance of it shearing through weakness. If you use copper grease on a bolt that should be torqued the value needs adjusting so you don't over tighten it. I used to use it on my wheel nuts until I found out about the above.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

I may just leave it on then  someone said it can alter the torque setting applied to the nuts and be unsafe or something :s


----------



## cossack (Mar 9, 2008)

jayz_son said:


> I may just leave it on then  someone said it can alter the torque setting applied to the nuts and be unsafe or something :s


id say youll be fine, as long as you havnt smeared the back of the wheel like peanut butter (i take it its between the wheel and hub?) as for nuts with it, just check them from time to time AS EVERYONE IS MENT TO!

ive had countless supermotos, off road bikes and TVR which i used copper grease on, if anything was gona let go it would deffo be on one of these!

if your not happy mate, just wipe it off! all the above info is form 'someone who knows someone who it happened to'

is there actually anyone on here that has actually had an actual issue using it??

if so PICS PLEASE


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

I have always use copper grease on wheel bolts and on the hub, never had a problem or heard of any problems, the only problem i ever had was when i didnt use copper grease and the wheel bolt got stuck in and i snapped the head off it lol


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Ive always been told to copper slip mating faces, i mean at one point you could actually but greased paper inserts to go between the face and wheel.


----------



## onnyuk (Jul 11, 2012)

Frans D said:


> Well, that shouldn't be to hard.
> Incase they have a lot of cases were a wheel bolt breaks and in most of those cases they find residue of copper grease, it's like a 1+1=2.


A wheel bolt breaks and there is copper grease on the threads, that's conclusive evidence right there, case closed...... so that's the extent of the investigation?

Let's hope your health service isn't as incompetent as your crash investigation teams

(Patient)
Doctor doctor, I think I've dislocated my shoulder....

(Doctor)
Ok sir let me have a look at your x-ray and your blood tests.... hmmm it would appear that you take regular cod liver oil supplements

(Patient)
Yes, I take them everyday to stop my joints from seizing up overnight

(Doctor)
Well that's the cause of your dislocation and unfortunately your health insurance doesn't cover self inflicted injuries, that'll be £3000 please

(Patient)
Oh ok, that's unfortunate, from now on I'll stop taking my cod liver oil and next time I crash my rallycar my shoulder should be fine........

Andy


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

It's fine on hub faces and the back of the wheel. Don't use it on the wheel studs or nuts though.

It's not copper grease it's copper anti seize compound *it's not a lubricant.*
Not read all the posts but this is not quite correct. use it on the threads and spigots by all means thats what it was designed for, DO NOT USE IT ON THE TAPER SEATING OF WHEEL NUT OR BOLTS.

A Copper Slip user since 1966 and still have a full tin plus 1 in use.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

It was a spray, i didnt put that much on. Taking most of all your advice im sure its fine as it is


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Dont mix it with any of the iron removers on sale with white wheels.. Its not a pretty sight.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

onnyuk said:


> A wheel bolt breaks and there is copper grease on the threads, that's conclusive evidence right there, case closed...... so that's the extent of the investigation?
> 
> Let's hope your health service isn't as incompetent as your crash investigation teams
> 
> ...


Wow you spent the time to paste that up and your point being........


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Wish someone would have told the fiat dealership about copaslip...

Sister came home having had her 2 year old 500 serviced (been serviced by dealer twice) with 16k on the clock having been told it would need £150 throwing at it for new front discs and pads.........

i pulled the wheel off and had a look pads very thin....... took calliper off and the pads were stuck solid in the calliper carrier i had to bray them out with a hammer then clean and free them off 

every backstreet garage i know do the simple smear a bit of copper grease at every service why cant a main dealer after you pay a premium


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

I wouldn't be putting wheels on without the stuff, or the nuts either! Also use it on the back and sides of the backing plates of pads to stop brake squeak.

I had some referbed wheels and had them fitted without copper slip and OMG the first 7 times removing the wheels I had to drop the car on the wheels to get them off. Not even laying on my back and kicking holly f### out of them would get them off the hub! You need copper slip on them. Any that gets on the face of the wheel just wipe off......


----------



## drahcir (Nov 22, 2009)

I use copper grease on most fasteners except those going into a blind hole. I bet most people don't realise that the published torque figures are only applicable to a new, un-corroded fastener and component. Hell, I even use a tap and die set to 'chase' the corrosion out of the threads and my torque wrenches aren't calibrated before use!


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

onnyuk said:


> Let's hope your health service isn't as incompetent as your crash investigation teams


I don't know about our investigation teams as you probably missed, that it was me pointing that out and that this wasn't any official statement.
I am sure an official investigation would go much further.

However, in case the doctor you mention, has for example 500 patients and 100 of them had a dislocated shoulder.
Investigation points out that 95 of the patients with dislocated shoulders used cod liver oil supplements and the remaining 400 patients didn't use it.
Wouldn't that ring a bell?

For the people saying copaslip isn't a grease/lubricant;



> Copaslip® (often misspelled as copperslip or coppaslip) - the original anti-seize compound. It is a very high temperature (up to 1100°C) anti-seize assembly compound, bentone based non-melt *grease* with copper, polybutene, and anti-corrosion additives.


----------



## Liamalone (Aug 27, 2012)

Split opinions here it seems, had put some on my wheel nuts just last week too on advice from a friend!


----------

